# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Linux потребителю не нужен

## SDA

Аналитик Lenovo http://www.lenovo.com/ru/ru/ Мэтт Кохат заявил, что Linux никогда не сменит своего статуса нишевого продукта и не завоюет широкую аудиторию. По его словам, нетбуки на Linux не смогли популяризировать эту ОС - наоборот, попытавшись поработать с бесплатной Linux, люди вскоре переходили на платную Windows.

"Обычному человеку просто нужен компьютер, он не хочет работать с кодом и постоянно загружать какие-то дополнительные данные", - говорит господин Кохат.

Вина за провал Linux на рынке, по мнению аналитика, во многом лежит на самом сообществе Open Source, члены которого испытывают сектантское удовольствие от того, что эта ОС слишком сложна для среднестатистического пользователя.

upweek.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

> Вина за провал Linux на рынке, по мнению аналитика, во многом лежит на самом сообществе Open Source, члены которого испытывают сектантское удовольствие от того, что эта ОС слишком сложна для среднестатистического пользователя.


абсолютно с ним согласен

----------


## Rene-gad

> Linux никогда не сменит своего статуса нишевого продукта и не завоюет широкую аудиторию.


Согласен  :Smiley: 



> нетбуки на Linux не смогли популяризировать эту ОС - наоборот, попытавшись поработать с бесплатной Linux, люди вскоре переходили на платную Windows.


Смотря для каких целей покупался Нетбук. Если для дома, то в каждой дистри есть все необходимое - интернет, мейл, оффис, чат... А кто в игры играть любит, конечно чувствует себя под Линуксом обделенным.



> "Обычному человеку просто нужен компьютер, он не хочет работать с кодом и постоянно загружать какие-то дополнительные данные",


А с ГУИ ему работать не посчастливилось...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Все операции на уровне пользователя доступны в равной степени и в нем..



> Вина за провал Linux на рынке, по мнению аналитика, во многом лежит на самом сообществе Open Source, члены которого испытывают сектантское удовольствие от того, что эта ОС слишком сложна для среднестатистического пользователя.


А простоту продуктов от Мелкомягких мы можем подтвердить на опыте ВИ: примерно 85% пользователей не в состоянии найти Службы и Диспетчер оборудования. А на просьбу, очистить Планировщик задач, народ ваще выпадает...

----------


## petyanamlt

> А кто в игры играть любит, конечно чувствует себя под Линуксом обделенным.


В игры на нетбуках играть?

----------


## Shark

Неужели кто - то повернулся лицом к людям и сказал что - то в их защиту? Невероятно...

----------


## Aleksandra

> "Обычному человеку просто нужен компьютер, он не хочет работать с кодом и постоянно загружать какие-то дополнительные данные", - говорит господин Кохат.


Интересно, о чем это г-н Кохат?  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

Да, собственно, вот об этом:



> You have to know how to decompile codes and upload data, stuff that the average person, well, they just want a computer.


В первоисточнике все гораздо прозрачнее: Lenovo analyst: Linux on netbooks is doomed (правда, не обошлось без ошибок/описок).

PS. А вот тут можно найти критику мнения г-на Кохата: This is Why Lenovo Sucks at Linux... =)

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Ноутбуки леново. Что-то не слышал ничего хорошего о них. Так гавно железка...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Вина за провал Linux на рынке, по мнению аналитика, во многом лежит на самом сообществе Open Source, члены которого испытывают сектантское удовольствие от того, что эта ОС слишком сложна для среднестатистического пользователя.


Да ну! А чуть-чуть мозги пошевелить влом...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> "Обычному человеку просто нужен компьютер, он не хочет работать с кодом и постоянно загружать какие-то дополнительные данные", - говорит господин Кохат.


Загружать что-то куда-то? Что за хрень? Я вот как поставил сервера ничего на них не обновляю и ничего не скачиваю. Тем более какие-то дополнительные данные.  :Cheesy:  А работать с кодом это у него пакеты что ли ставить?

----------


## SDA

*Офф*, Хаить Линукс просто не принято. В нем не может быть ошибок, вирусов, зависаний, проблем с драйверами. Если же человек сталкивается с проблемой в Linux, то ему доступно объясняют что это не система кривая, а он сам ущербный (руки кривые, "чуть-чуть мозги пошевелить влом" и тд):
....Linux это всего лишь мухобойка призванная огородить монополистов от натиска реальных конкурентов. Хитрый Джобс и дядя Билли хорошо понимают - Линукс это не конкурент, это средство манипуляции. Тут конечно набегет красноглазая братия и начнет рвать на себе тельняшки с криками что они всем еще покажут, что Вендекапец уже близок, что они уже сами пересели на Линукс, а некоторые даже отказались от мультибута с виндой. Но это вполне предсказуемо, для подавляющего большинства линуксоидов, Линукс это прежде всего идеология. Как следствие любые попытки сказать правду воспринимаются как покушение на святое. Кто спрашивается мешал завоевать рынок, если все карты были на руках? Внятного ответа нет.
На сайтах и страницах журналов для недалеких все это будет преподноситься как очередная благодетель. «Вот, видите, какой хороший и бесплатный Линукс, осталось дождаться выхода нового менеджера окон и тогда точно дни Windows сочтены» будет доноситься оттуда. Понемногу, читатели начитавшись монотонного бреда, даже начнут в него верить. Наиболее реакционно-активные даже переметнутся, не взирая ни на какие разумные доводы в стан сообщества. Эти люди впоследствии образуют костяк фанатиков задрочнынных на компьютерах, и через это стремящихся подчеркнуть свою индивидуальность. "Вот вы мол ламеры сидите на Windows, а мы используем мега рульный Linux!". Этим людям жизненно важно оставаться в меньшинстве, если бы случилось так что неожиданно Linux занял 90% рынка они бы обязательно пересели на что-нибудь другое, и попираемые чувством гордости и своей исключительности продолжили бы заниматься красноглазием уже там. Эти самые фанатики активно занимались пропагандой Linux и его расхваливанием во всех возможных местах, а так как их увлеченность компьютерами была явно гипертрофирована то они со стороны выглядели как компьютерные гуру. Ну а как простой обыватель назовет человека сидящего часами за экраном монитора, на котором видны нечитабельные сокращения из букв и цифр (превед конфигурацонным файлам!). В общем этих люди стали называться в народе ни как иначе а "мой сосед хакер". Малолетки стремившиеся к самовыражению через Web старались быть на них похожими. А как иначе то? Ведь не сидеть же им за Мастдаем?
С началом всеобщей компьютеризации количество красноглазой публики начало шириться. Фанатики стремились доказать всем что их девиантное поведение единственно верное, а все остальные люди это тупое быдло не способное думать и оценивать все великолепие Линукса. Вот так вот господа! *Хочу заметить, что подобная ненависть свойственна только Линуксоидам, представители других платформ относятся друг к другу с должным уважением.*
Почитать полностью http://stoplinux.org.ru/static/kratk...iya_linux.html
Гавнокомментарии которые последуют за вышеизложенными можно перенести в оффтоп http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41926

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ноутбуки леново. ...гавно железка...


Ну так не надо  :Smiley: , есть еще хуже....



> Я вот как поставил сервера ничего на них не обновляю ...


Да конечно, и ядро ни разу не обновлял???  :Shocked: 
ОФФ:::


> А чуть-чуть мозги пошевелить влом...


Не обязательно, нужно иметь ЧТО шевелить  :Cheesy:

----------


## aintrust

> Ноутбуки леново. Что-то не слышал ничего хорошего о них. Так гавно железка...


Ну нет, _ThinkPad_'ы вполне даже и не плохи - технологии, заложенные еще компанией IBM, продолжают жить до сих пор. Может и не самая быстрая, зато вполне надежная железка - убить реально сложно. Я знаю многих людей, которые, поюзав хотя бы однажды _ThinkPad_, стали считать его единственно приемлемым ноутбуком! =)

----------


## TANUKI

> Неужели кто - то повернулся лицом к людям и сказал что - то в их защиту? Невероятно...


И не говори  :Smiley:  И даже никто не упрекнул, что все мы "ламо ньюбоподобное и рабы Билла"  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> 1. Ноутбуки леново. Что-то не слышал ничего хорошего о них. Так гавно железка...
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Загружать что-то куда-то? Что за хрень? Я вот как поставил сервера ничего на них не обновляю и ничего не скачиваю. Тем более какие-то дополнительные данные.  А работать с кодом это у него пакеты что ли ставить?


1. Александр, согласитесь, что этот выпад был на уровне всем известного веталика нодика  :Smiley:  ну некрасиво даже как-то. А если б это говорил кто-то из АСУС или Делл, То эти железки тоже были бы гаффно?  Возможно в ареале вашего обитания мало знают о ноутбуках Леново (а вообще там у вас есть ноутбуки, не?), но это не повод оскорблять достойного наследника традиций ThinkPad. 

2. Речь идет, если вы не заметили, о домашних пользователях десктопных дистрибутивов.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Согласен 
> Если для дома, то в каждой дистри есть все необходимое - интернет, мейл, оффис, чат...


Это называется "пользуйтесь тем, что есть, ибо нахаляву и вообще нечего тут привередничать"  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> В игры на нетбуках играть?


вы знаете, я люблю погонять на своем нетбуке в старенькие Red Alert 2 и NFS  :Smiley:

----------


## fotorama

> А простоту продуктов от Мелкомягких мы можем подтвердить на опыте ВИ: примерно 85% пользователей не в состоянии найти Службы и Диспетчер оборудования. А на просьбу, очистить Планировщик задач, народ ваще выпадает...


хм.... а зачем это им знать ???? :Shocked:  им нужно, чтоб нажал кнопку пауер, комп включился, нажал 2 раза на ярлыке, игра пошла, вставил диск нажал инстал и все поставилось..... зачем этим 85% знать про службы????  :Shocked: 
они пользователи и они не хотят напрягать себя лишними заморочками.... вот у вас есть авто???? вы его сами чините или в сервис возите???? а бытовую технику, микроволновки, телевизоры, холодильники и прочие неужто сами перебераете стеральную машинку или все же мастера вызываете либо новое покупаете???? это же все просто.... нужно только мозгами пошевелить..... 
Вот так и этим пользователям лень тонны форумов просматривать, чтоб узнать как, что и где ... им это не нужно... они в случае не исправности обратятся сюда/сервис/купят новое...... 



> В игры на нетбуках играть?


я гамаю..... и нечего вроде все норм пашет ..... только требования минимальные в играх ставлю и все......



> Да ну! А чуть-чуть мозги пошевелить влом...





> Не обязательно, нужно иметь ЧТО шевелить


мой отец это говорит почти провсех владельцев авто которые сдают своих коней в сервисы...... потому что счетает, что каждый водитель должен сам ремонтировать свой транспорт...




> Смотря для каких целей покупался Нетбук. Если для дома, то в каждой дистри есть все необходимое - интернет, мейл, оффис, чат...


ну ну.... я тут недавно пробовал себе убунту 8.10 ставить..... и реально в пал в ступор когда узнал, что для настройки vpn нужно что-то откудота качать..... потому что в дистрибутиве этого чего-то не было .... а как я парился когда пытался найти драйвер к соей видюхе ..... потому что на сайте производителя его не оказалось ..... офис под названием OO??? я про него лучше вообще помолчу, а то чую ногами забьете.... про мейл и чат не спорю.....

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А вот ОО не обижайте. У меня вся контора им пользуется...  :Smiley:

----------


## fotorama

> А вот ОО не обижайте. У меня вся контора им пользуется...


говорилже бить будут.... :Smiley:  у меня  70% конторы на нем..... начинали с версии 2.4 вней веселый глюк с мирцанием дисплея был при включеной проверке арфографии(причем не навсех машинах а только на трети хотя машины идентичны).... в версии 3.0 проверка арфографии на половине пк все ставила красным, а другая половина вообще не реагировала ни на какие ошибки...... и это только самые легко испровляемые глюки, было куча которых даже на ихнем сайте поддержки не смогли помоч исправить..............
на самом деле в сообществе Open Source большенство совта сырово, не доделоного и вследствии этого мало конкурентно спасобного с его платным оналогам....

глюки все наблюдались под виндой

А впрочем каждый выберает сам для себя, что ему ставить, с чем работать и как жить :Smiley:

----------

